# Heater Question



## jeremy242 (Jan 31, 2006)

I hae had my 29 running for about 2 months now and the heater has kept the temp where it should be but i have had th heate on the oposte side of the tank from the filter. My question is is it better to have the heater next to the filter or where it is. Anythoughts? thnaks


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

It is best to place a heater in an area of good flow so the water being heated is distributed evenly throughout the tank.


----------



## jeremy242 (Jan 31, 2006)

So then the heated water is not necessarily pulled throught the filter rather dispersed by the water exiting the filter. I see i think i will move it over to the filter side then. thanks


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 24, 2005)

I have always kept my heaters near the filter input/discharge to make sure the heated water was in a higher flow area and keep my digi thermometer on the opposite side and it is always plenty warm.


----------

